# Rat Food-Removing and adding things



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Iv been feeding my mice a Rat mix for sometime now.Never had any problems with it.
It has (for mice) largish biscuits that are orange, yellow green and brown which the mice leave.
Im looking to take them out and wondered if I need to add anything to it or if just removing would be fine
Ingrediants are below,
Extruded Wheat
Torrified Wheat
Whole Oats
Grass Pellets
Poultry Meat Extrusions
Whole Maize
Flaked Maize
Flaked Peas
Flaked Beans
Flaked Soya Beans
Pellets
Soya Oil
Vitaims and Minerals

Any input would be great. Mixing in bulk propbably wont work as I only have 3 mice atm, with a few more possibly being added later
Many Thanks
Vicky


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

From the ingredient list, it seems better than a lot of other commercial mixes. If in doubt, you can always give them bits and pieces of "people food" like fresh fruits, grains, and such. Just stay away from high-sugar and high-fat things and they'll be fine. In terms of diet, mice are very adaptable (just like people).


----------

